# Fancy speaker legs



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get some cool speaker legs like in these pictures? 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/zdt3.5/blktre/ZDT3/ZDT3037-2.jpg
http://eagled.com/gci/jukebox/jblfloorspeakers.jpg
http://www.hqspeakers.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/yamaha-soavo-1-speaker-system.jpg

Apparently speaker building is not a very popular hobby and there are not a lot of companies/online stores offering parts and supplies. Frankly, I couldn't find anything online besides the regular, boring spikes. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

The first picture, the legs/feet were a buy out from PartsExpress - not sure if they still sell them.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

ktaillon said:


> The first picture, the legs/feet were a buy out from PartsExpress - not sure if they still sell them.


Yeah i figured it out already. Here's the link

http://www.parts-express.com//pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=249-720

Can't find them anywhere else. Or anything similar for that matter. :wits-end:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

You might consider a furniture parts supplier for interesting speaker leg options. Or, a local cabinetmaker or woodworking craftsman could custom make anything you could dream up. Check out some of these options...


http://www.essemmenterprises.com/furniture-legs.htm










http://www.global-b2b-network.com/b2b/26/28/886/page2/metal_furniture.html










http://www.wooden-metal-furniture-legs.co.uk/the-pisa.asp


































http://www.bellahardware.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=72
























http://www.bellahardware.com/bmz_cache/5/5a407a2827ef84b4741017d64b48315f.image.114x300.jpg


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

I've looked at furniture legs, and they are all too big for my speakers. Could work for a subwoofer though. Especially for the stealthy sub-in-a-furniture type.


----------



## wooferman (Apr 20, 2007)

Mario said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some cool speaker legs like in these pictures?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/zdt3.5/blktre/ZDT3/ZDT3037-2.jpg
> http://eagled.com/gci/jukebox/jblfloorspeakers.jpg
> ...


I've used these wine bottle stoppers from Rockler. The wood top part in the picture is DIY. The stopper itself is threaded.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19570&filter=bottle stopper


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

that's a great idea wooferman


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

There was a guy on ebay that said he used to build speakers. I don't know if he has any more since it has been a long time since I built my mains and got them from him. I'll update the post if I find that he still has.

Edit: I can't seem to find the seller but I'll keep looking and get back to you.


----------



## mosconiac (Jan 31, 2009)

You can buy paradigm feet directly from them. Different sizes & finishes.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

mosconiac said:


> You can buy paradigm feet directly from them. Different sizes & finishes.


Do you have a link? I tried searching but came up empty.


----------



## mosconiac (Jan 31, 2009)

It's not something they advertise. You need to call or write them.

Paradigm Electronics Inc. 
205 Annagem Blvd. 
Mississauga, ON L5T 2V1 
Canada 

General Numbers: 
Phone: (905) 564-1994 
Fax: (905) 696-9479 

Customer Service: 
Phone: (905) 696-2845 
Fax: (905) 696-9479


----------



## Blazemaster83 (May 7, 2009)

Martin Logan also has some very nice feet that they will sell if you email or call em. pretty expensive though.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Blazemaster83 said:


> Martin Logan also has some very nice feet that they will sell if you email or call em. pretty expensive though.


I've driven by their shop/business, but have never stopped in. I wonder if I could get them in person because I too would like some nice feet.


----------

